# drilling endgrain



## makerofwood (Aug 30, 2012)

any suggestions for drilling end grain straight , no drift , trying to line up handrails and ballasters . please don't say paddle bit , haven't tried forstner bit yet . no drill press , free hand only , thanks.:huh:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This topic comes up now and again. Last thread was a few weeks ago.

If I recall the suggestions included some type of guide. The end grain is not the problem, but it likely infers you are drilling into the ballasters, so not much area.

What worked for many people was drilling a hole in a block of wood, ideally using drill press, then use the block as a guide.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

From what I have read in trade publications, a standard twist drill bit is less likely to attempt to follow the grain.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Another thought...

There is a product, Beadlock, that is intended to align holes for loose tenons. In reality the product is little more than a drill guide. The ones that I have offer 3/8" and 1/2" holes in the drill guides. I think that Rockler has purchased the rights to the product.

http://www.beadlock.com/


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

try a doweling jig


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Use one of the guides mentioned in this thread:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/drilling-straight-holes-without-drill-press-34636/

Clamp or bolt a length of angle iron across the base to establish position of hole from edge, then clamp angle iron to material being drilled.


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

Sometimes the best you can do is delegate someone to watch the bit from one angle and you watch it from 90° away.


----------

